# Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen



## BlackPanter007 (7. September 2018)

Hallo Liebe Anglerfreunde,

das ist zwar mein erster Beitrag, ich habe aber sehr lange und viel passiv gelesen .

Ich bin was das Salzwasser angeht ein totaler Anfänger und bräuchte mal von euch ein wenig Hilfe was die Ausrüstung und das allgemeine Angeln angeht.


Ich bin Ende November in Hvide Sande in Dänemark also Nordsee und möchte dort von der Mole, am Hafen und im Fjord von Ringkobing angeln. Ich habe 2 Spinnruten (Shimano) mit diversen Kunstködern und 2 ich nenn sie mal Allroundruten von Daiwa tornado mit ca. 100g Wurfgewicht. Ich würde jeweils eine Spinn und eine Daiwa mitnehmen und die eventuell am Fjord im Brackwasser nutzen.


Ich bräuchte dann noch eine Brandungsrute und hab mir da schon mal was ausgesucht. Sie soll min 4. Teilig sein bzgl. Transport.

Frage 1) Was haltet ihr von der Kombi? 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/fish/eu/de/de/homepage/Product-detail.P-NEXAVE_STC_SURF.html

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/fish/eu/de/de/homepage/Product-detail.P-AERLEX_XTB.html

Das ganze liegt so im die 200 Euro, oder würdet ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?

Frage 2) Wie sieht es grundsätzlich im November mit Angeln aus? 

Frage 3) Von wo loht sich das Angeln dort Mole, Hafen oder Fjord? 

Ich habe mich im Bezug auf die Vorfächer auch schon eingelesen/schlaugemacht, was das Thema angeht gibt es ja wieder die wildesten Theorien. Ich bin ehrlich mit euch, ich will mir da nicht die große Arbeit mit machen und würde gerne auf fertige zurückgreifen.

Frage 4) Welche Vorfächer könnt ihr empfehlen Zebco/Spro ? 


Fragen über Fragen, aber ich bin total verunsichert nachdem ich mich jetzt schon etwas länger damit beschäftige bzw. lese.


Danke euch und schon mal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Hering 58 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Schau mal in AB unter:Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland und dann 
 Hvide Sande.Oder du schreibst den User LAC an,der kennt sich in DK aus.#6


----------



## Astacus74 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

@ BlackPanter007

von so kurzgeteilten Ruten halte halte ich nicht viel lieber so wenig Teile wie wöglich, zu deiner Wahl von Rute und Rolle kann ich nicht viel sagen habe ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.

Ich fische 2 Balzer Ruten https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-magna-nordic-surf mit Quantum Rollen https://www.angelplatz.de/quantum-smart-surf-motion-670--rz0097?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4460l6Os3QIVCYGyCh38MQ1bEAAYASAAEgKBuvD_BwE
und eine geflochtene 0,26 von WFT.
Nicht zu vergessen ein Dreibein Marke Eigenbau.

Wenn du in Hvide Sande in der Brandung fischen willst mußt du auch entsprechende Bleie verwenden ich kam vor 2 Jahren mit 190gr Krallenblei ganz gut klar, kommt aber auch auf die Strömung an.
Ich habe oberhalb von Hvide Sande gefischt und konnte Klieschen, Flundern, Dorsche, Wittlinge und Wolfsbarsche verhaften.
Wichtig zwei Stunden vor Hochwasser solltest du am Strand sein und mit dem Fischen beginnen das ist die beste Beißzeit.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wegberger (9. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Hallo Black,


das ist alles doof .... haste Ahnung von Angeln fängst du - egal ob teuer oder billig. Haste keine ..... fängst du eben nicht.

Kannst du Brandungswerfen - dann kann megatop equipment schon 20 Meter mehr ausmachen ... kannst du nicht Brandungswerfen ... liegt es nicht an den Euros. Ob Shimano, Daiwa oder No Name .... die Basics braucht man.

 Brandungswerfen bedeutet für mich .... volle Kanne und ich hoffe das die Rute nicht zur oberen Hälfte wegfliegt ..... das ist mit Süsswasser selten zu vergleichen.


Gerade die Meter machen braucht die Technik....


----------



## Nemo (9. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Rute sieht ganz nett aus, insb. wenn es um das Transportmaß geht.
Rolle würd ich evtl auf die XSB Version der Aerlex schauen. 

Ist aber alles eher zweitrangig, wichtiger sind gute Stellen, da kann ich für die Region leider nichts beitragen.


----------



## LAC (9. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

@ Black Panter007

Ich habe dir eine pn gesendet - wobei ich das Posting von Astacus74, gut finde - da steckt viel Wahrheit drin. Ich kann mit einem "Knüppel" alle Fische fangen, die in Dänemark in Hvide Sande und im Fjord vorkommen. 
Wichtig ist beim Fang einer Fischart im Bereich Hvide Sande, die Jahreszeit, der Fangplatz, Montage bzw. Köder und ein gutes Auge. 

Gruß


----------



## Astacus74 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

@ BlackPanter007,


wir hatten uns im Angelladen in Hivde Sande ein paar Tips geholt uns dann aber auf unsere Nase verlassen sprich sind an die Küste/Strand gefahren und haben dann Ausschau nach fangträchtigen Plätzen gehalten.
Das geht ganz gut wenn du oben auf der Düne stehst und die Brandung beobachtest, man sieht schön wo die Welle an den Strand läuft (weiße Wellenkämme) und dann werden diese durch anscheinend ruhiges Wasser unterbrochen, dies sind die Bereiche wo das Wasser der Welle die an den Strand läuft wieder zurück ins Meer fließt.
Wir haben uns neben dieser Strömung platziert, mit der Entfernung mußt du experimentieren versuch nicht stur nach Plan/Lehrbuch zu fischen Versuch macht klug und wer fängt hat Recht.
Wir werden Anfang November oben sein, werden dann berichten was ging/geht.


Gruß Frank


----------



## hans albers (10. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

moin,

als köder nen watti (wurm)  draufziehen
(am besten lange ködernadel)
kann man auch gut mit einem stück seeringler fixieren.

zum gerät noch:
-gutes dreibein (od.erdspiess)
-brandungsvorfächer (liftsystem)
-bleie von 100-200g  birne und kralle
-kopflampe
-ersatzschnur
-lange lösezange, gute knickis


----------



## BlackPanter007 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Ich denke mal ich hol mir 150gr bis 200gr jeweils 3 Bleie oder so. Die sind ja mal gar nicht so billig


----------



## Astacus74 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Willst du nur mit einer Rute fischen?
Selbst bei einer Rute wär mir der Bleivorrat ein wenig knapp wenn du von jeder Sorte/Gewichtsklasse nur eins hast, hast du ein Problem wenn eins abreißt und Hänger gibt es immer wieder mal das kannst du nicht verhindern.


Gruß Frank


----------



## BlackPanter007 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Hey,

ja genau ich wollte es mal mit einer Rute versuchen. 

Also ich würde mir insgesamt 9 Bleie holen ,

150gr 3x
170gr 3x
200gr 3x

Wenn die nicht ausreichen dann hol ich mir vor Ort welche.

Würdest du mir eine andere Staffelung vorschlagen?


----------



## degl (11. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*



BlackPanter007 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ja genau ich wollte es mal mit einer Rute versuchen.
> 
> ...




Nicht unbedingt,......aber ein paar Krallenbleie können den Angeltag retten.......niemand kann die Strömungsverhältnisse vorhersagen und daher sind die Dinger sinnvoll


gruß degl


----------



## Astacus74 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

180gr Krallenblei waren das unterste Limit wie wir in Hivde Sande waren,
das lag ca. 5 Minuten dann fing es an zu wandern.
Wenn du nur mit einer Rute fischt kann das funktionieren weil du ja nicht in Nachbars Schnüre driftest.
Du weißt aber nie was auf Grund liegt und wo sich dein Haken verfängt oder dein Blei verkantet.


Gruß Frank


----------



## BlackPanter007 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> @ BlackPanter007
> 
> von so kurzgeteilten Ruten halte halte ich nicht viel lieber so wenig Teile wie wöglich, zu deiner Wahl von Rute und Rolle kann ich nicht viel sagen habe ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> ...



Hey Frank,

du hast ja geschrieben 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser.

Jetzt gibt es am Tag ja 2 Hochwasserphasen laut

http://de.wisuki.com/tide/1047/hvide-sande-molen

Ist es am Besten morgens Früh oder Abends? 

Oder Spielt es keine Rolle

Grüße Benni


----------



## degl (20. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Die von dir anvisierte Jahreszeit lässt beides zu..........


Meißt ist die Abendzeit die Ergiebigere.............kann an der Nordsee aber auch anders sein


gruß degl


----------



## Astacus74 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

@ BlackPanter007


wenn du das erstemal am Meer bist würde ich erst mal im Hellen fischen, denn du mußt ja erstmal ein Gefühl fürs Brandungsfischen kriegen und da wäre die Dunkelheit nicht die beste Zeit.
Nordsee ist immer noch was anders als Ostsee und mit dem Angeln in Binnengewässer nicht zu vergleichen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tacklefreaky (21. September 2018)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Einsteiger Fragen*

Hallo,Nordsee bedeutet mehr Strömung, kommt Wind dazu können Krallenbleie von mehr als 200 gr. nötig sein.Klar kann man auch mit normalen Blei dort angeln, dann aber flache. Gibt ja auch Strömungsbleie.  Von 4 teiligen Ruten rate ich ab. 2 teilige haben die schönste Aktion, 3 teilige sind die verbreitesten, wegen der Transportlänge.....,Brandung bedeutet auch mal weiter werfen, oder Kraut. Deswegen bei der Ruten Wahl ruhig mal an was kräftigeres denken. Nichts ist schlimmer als beim angeln , wenn es beisst aufhören zu müssen, weil das Gerät am Ende ist. Werfen mit schwereren Blei en ist auch für das Gerät eine Belastung und die wenigsten Ruten halten das aus was draufsteht. Erfolg und Misserfolg geht schnell hängt meist mit Kleinigkeiten zusammen. Vernünftiges Gerät, Dreibein, bzw. Stabiler Rutenhalter,  Rolly, kommt immer mehr zusammen als man denkt..., vielleicht noch ein Brandungs Zelt, genug Auswahl an Blei en, Situation kann sich schnell ändern, vernünftige Vorfächer, das ist mit das wichtigste! Kleinteile wie Kopflampe, Messer , Zange, ködernadel, eimer, Lappen, Messlatte und Vorsicht vor den Peter Männchen(ist ein kleiner Fisch der unscheinbar wirkt aber für üble Schmerzen sorgen kann).  Fingerschutz zum werfen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Berliner_Angler (30. September 2018)

Angeln mit Hindernissen - so lief es Anfang September bei mir, als ich zum Brandungsangeln nach Kreptitz aufgebochen bin.
Bin zwar nicht als Schneider einige Stunden nach Hause gegangen, gut war das Ergebnis aber nicht (1 untermaßiger Dorsch).
Die Brandung war relativ stark.

Mit Wathose bin ich ein paar Meter in die Brandung zum Auswerfen rein. Da der Boden aber relativ schnell abfällt und sehr steinig ist, musste ich echt aufpassen, nicht ins Wasser zu klatschen.
Durch die relativ starke Strömung bzw. Wellengang konnte ich die Ruten aufstellen wie ich wollte - die Schnur blieb nicht gespannt. Ergo sehr schlechte, eher keine Bisserkennung.
Gibt es dafür einen Trick?  Oder waren die Voraussetzungen einfach nicht gegeben? Ist das an dieser Stelle immer so?

Freue mich über jedes konstruktive Feedback!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich nehme  an dein Blei ist über den Meeresgrund gerollt , ein Krallenblei könnte helfen .....


----------



## Stulle (1. Oktober 2018)

Krallenblei würde ich erst nehmen wenn 200g+ keine Hilfe mehr sind oder es extreme seitenströmung gibt. Waren die Ruten Schön hoch gestellt?


----------



## Berliner_Angler (1. Oktober 2018)

Danke schonmal - Krallenbleie hatte ich dran (100g, 150g). Leider legen sie jetzt immer noch im Wasser, weil ich mit den vielen Steinen im Wasser nicht gerechnet hatte. 
Die Ruten standen fast senkrecht im Dreibein. Geholfen hat alles nichts 
Wer mag mir am Samstag 13.10. eine Lektion erteilen (gegen ein Sixpack Deines Lieblingsbieres)?


----------



## Stulle (1. Oktober 2018)

Manchmal ist die Natur einem auch einfach Über. 

Wo fährst du denn hin zum angeln?


----------



## Stulle (1. Oktober 2018)

Kreptiz sieht erst mal ganz gut aus aber ich kenne die Ecken da nicht. 

Hast du aufwändige Systeme gefischt?


----------



## Berliner_Angler (1. Oktober 2018)

Bisher immer nach Stralsund oder eben nach Rügen rüber (Sassnitz, AlteFähr, Kreptitz). Alles, was in 2,5 bis 3 Stunden mit dem Auto von Berlin aus erreichbar ist, kommt in Frage. 
Nach Lübeck oder Rostock würde ich zB auch mal gerne.


----------



## Berliner_Angler (1. Oktober 2018)

Was sind denn aufwändige Systeme? Hatte mir fertige Butvorfächer von Zebco gekauft..


----------



## Stulle (1. Oktober 2018)

Nur ein Haken hängt natürlich nicht so schnell wie 2 mit Perlen plätchen und weitwurfklip. Aber ohne dabei gewesen zu sein kann ich hier viel rum orakeln und in D war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr los.


----------



## hans albers (2. Oktober 2018)

moin,

oder, wenn du es nicht so weit haben willst:

rerik, kü born...

wenn du das  nächste mal loswillst kannst ja mal ne PN schreiben
komme auch aus berlin, am 13.10. kann ich leider nicht.

grüsse,


----------

